# Nostalgia



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Sono parecchi anni che sui social girano post nostalgici “Noi che telefonavamo con il telefono a gettoni, andavamo in macchina senza cintura...” e si concludono sempre “eh i giovani che ne sanno”.
Generalmente sono forme nostalgiche che mi respingono, principalmente perché includono una forma di comunanza che mi ha sempre dato fastidio e poi perché mi sembrano molto superficiali.
Ovviamente sono condivisioni leggere che hanno lo scopo di “sbloccare un ricordo“ o ricordi e riannusare la giovinezza.
Io sono anche infastida dalla visione di età dell’oro, quando gli incidenti, anche a velocità moderata,  erano mortali senza le misure di sicurezza e che annullano in una nuvola rosa i problemi vissuti e quelli sociali.
Ieri ho letto un articolo* di Guia Soncini, che apprezzo quasi sempre, che prende spunto dai biliardini (anche se penso che lei li consideri più recenti di ciò che sono) per parlare di quel tipo di nostalgia.
“_*La Generazione che ha inventato la Nostalgia è piena di illusioni, la più interessante delle quali è che tutto ciò che sta sparendo fosse lì da sempre. Il biliardino sulla spiaggia, il 45 giri nel mangiadischi, le cabine telefoniche, i poster in cameretta, i programmi televisivi imperdibili: tutto ciò su cui ci struggiamo come fosse fondamento della specie umana è esistito per poco più d’un paio di generazioni*_.“
È, secondo, una cosa davvero da boomer (termine idiota che odio come pure l’accomunamento per decenni di persone non solo individualmente, ma anche diverse nel tempo e nello spazio) perché hanno la funzione di contrapposizione con le nuove generazioni. È così accomuna anche i giovani. Credo che sia in contrapposizione (o funzionale?) alla conseguente frammentazione che causa disorientamentoin tanti giovani.

* https://www.linkiesta.it/2022/06/biliardino-tasse-bufala/


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

Davvero si andava in macchina senza cintura?


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Davvero si andava in macchina senza cintura?


ma no, scherzano


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Io penso che ogni generazione ha nostalgia della propria gioventù e di tutto ciò che la rappresenta...mia mamma rimpiange i suoi anni d'oro ed io i miei e se parli con ogni persona ti verrà detto che il loro "mondo" è sempre più bello di quello vissuto dalle generazioni che sono venute dopo...questo mondo che per noi è pesante rispetto al nostro passato appare agli occhi dei nostri figli perfetto nelle sue imperfezioni perché vissuto con la spensieratezza dell'adolescenza con cui anche noi abbiamo vissuto il nostro passato.
Non sono tanto le cose materiali che naturalmente cambiano di generazione in generazione a rendere speciale un periodo della nostra vita ma il come siamo predisposti noi in quel momento...e la gioventù con la sua curiosità ed il suo coraggio resterà sempre la migliore stagione della vita.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Davvero si andava in macchina senza cintura?


Etta ti dico un segreto che ti sconvolgerà...io andavo in giro con il motorino senza avere preso il patentino....che incosciente


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

Io ho nostalgia solo degli anni della superiori. Gli anni più belli. 2006 forever.


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Etta ti dico un segreto che ti sconvolgerà...io andavo in giro con il motorino senza avere preso il patentino....che incosciente


Che culo.  Adesso ci vuole il patentino perfino per camminare a piedi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Davvero si andava in macchina senza cintura?


Ma no, non credere alle fake news.


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Etta ti dico un segreto che ti sconvolgerà...io andavo in giro con il motorino senza avere preso il patentino....che incosciente


Ma che volgarità...
Ma che cosa brutta...
Sei una brutta persona.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io ho nostalgia solo degli anni della superiori. Gli anni più belli. 2006 forever.


il 2006 lo ricordo volentieri anche io...sono rimasta incinta della mia prima bimba...e abbiamo vinto il mondiale


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> il 2006 lo ricordo volentieri anche io...sono rimasta incinta della mia prima bimba...e abbiamo vinto il mondiale


Io avevo la mia prima storia extra in quel periodo, lavoravo (non mi piaceva il tipo di lavoro ma almeno ero impegnata) e pensavo di poter fare tutto...


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Etta ti dico un segreto che ti sconvolgerà...io andavo in giro con il motorino senza avere preso il patentino....che incosciente


neanche io avevo il patentino per il motorino, ma neanche etta nonostante voglia fare la bimba, ha l'età di mia cognata


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io avevo la mia prima storia extra in quel periodo, lavoravo (non mi piaceva il tipo di lavoro ma almeno ero impegnata) e pensavo di poter fare tutto...


vedo che è stato un bell'anno per diverse persone...


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> il 2006 lo ricordo volentieri anche io...sono rimasta incinta della mia prima bimba...e abbiamo vinto il mondiale


io del 2006 sono andata a stare da sola, che bello che era


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io penso che ogni generazione ha nostalgia della propria gioventù e di tutto ciò che la rappresenta...mia mamma rimpiange i suoi anni d'oro ed io i miei e se parli con ogni persona ti verrà detto che il *loro "mondo" è sempre più bello* di quello vissuto dalle generazioni che sono venute dopo...questo mondo che per noi è pesante rispetto al nostro passato appare agli occhi dei nostri figli perfetto nelle sue imperfezioni perché *vissuto con la spensieratezza dell'adolescenza* con cui anche noi abbiamo vissuto il nostro passato.
> Non sono tanto le cose materiali che naturalmente cambiano di generazione in generazione a rendere speciale un periodo della nostra vita ma il come siamo predisposti noi in quel momento...e *la gioventù con la sua curiosità ed il suo coraggio resterà sempre la migliore stagione della vita*.


Ecco io non sono d’accordo sulle cose che ho evidenziato.
Ma davvero pensi che l’adolescenza e la prima giovinezza siano periodi spensierati che vengono vissuti con curiosità e coraggio?
Era spensierato chi andava a lavorare a 12 anni negli anni ‘50? O chi non doveva fare sesso per non essere stigmatizzata dal paese? Chi doveva sposare chi l‘aveva rapita? O negli anni successivi chi doveva lasciare gli studi perché non c’erano soldi? O chi ha visto morire amici nelle manifestazioni o in attentati? O chi si sente un sopravvissuto dall’eroina? 
Erano uguali gli adolescenti di Milano e quelli di Conversano?


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> neanche io avevo il patentino per il motorino, ma neanche etta nonostante voglia fare la bimba, ha l'età di mia cognata


giusto...è che le piace fare la bambina....


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono parecchi anni che sui social girano post nostalgici “Noi che telefonavamo con il telefono a gettoni, andavamo in macchina senza cintura...” e si concludono sempre “eh i giovani che ne sanno”.
> Generalmente sono forme nostalgiche che mi respingono, principalmente perché includono una forma di comunanza che mi ha sempre dato fastidio e poi perché mi sembrano molto superficiali.
> Ovviamente sono condivisioni leggere che hanno lo scopo di “sbloccare un ricordo“ o ricordi e riannusare la giovinezza.
> Io sono anche infastida dalla visione di età dell’oro, quando gli incidenti, anche a velocità moderata,  erano mortali senza le misure di sicurezza e che annullano in una nuvola rosa i problemi vissuti e quelli sociali.
> ...


Io non dico ai ragazzi "ma che ne sapete voi", non è giusto perché è una frase che li colpevolizza senza ragione. Nè mitizzo gli anni 80, che sono quelli in cui ero adolescente (credo siano quelli gli anni che si considerano, sennò bisognerebbe fare un distinguo per ogni fase) perché le loro magagne le hanno avute eccome.
Però è fuori di dubbio che ognuno di noi ha i suoi momenti di nostalgia per qualcosa che, per vari motivi, ha vissuto intensamente e non hanno paragone con i tempi attuali. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, non penso proprio che rimpiangerò gli anni 2000. A livello generale, anche.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vedo che è stato un bell'anno per diverse persone...


Nel 2006 mi sono separata. Non è stato bello per i miei figli. 
È tutto individuale, non generazionale.
Generazionalmente ci sono gli eventi pubblici, il clima culturale, ma tutto cambia a seconda del luogo in cui si vive.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco io non sono d’accordo sulle cose che ho evidenziato.
> Ma davvero pensi che l’adolescenza e la prima giovinezza siano periodi spensierati che vengono vissuti con curiosità e coraggio?
> Era spensierato chi andava a lavorare a 12 anni negli anni ‘50? O chi non doveva fare sesso per non essere stigmatizzata dal paese? Chi doveva sposare chi l‘aveva rapita? O negli anni successivi chi doveva lasciare gli studi perché non c’erano soldi? O chi ha visto morire amici nelle manifestazioni o in attentati? O chi si sente un sopravvissuto dall’eroina?
> Erano uguali gli adolescenti di Milano e quelli di Conversano?


Brunetta io parlo del mio vivere...per me l'adolescenza è stato un bel periodo come penso nella maggioranza dei casi...poi purtroppo le cose brutte capitano anche in quegli anni e a diverse persone...non puoi negare che la gioventù aiuta ad affrontare i problemi.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Etta ti dico un segreto che ti sconvolgerà...io andavo in giro con il motorino senza avere preso il patentino....che incosciente


e vuoi dimenticarti che manco il casco obbligatorio c'era una volta??


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e vuoi dimenticarti che manco il casco obbligatorio c'era una volta??


E che i bambini si tenevano in braccio invece che nel seggiolino?


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel 2006 mi sono separata. Non è stato bello per i miei figli.
> È tutto individuale, non generazionale.
> Generazionalmente ci sono gli eventi pubblici, il clima culturale, ma tutto cambia a seconda del luogo in cui si vive.


ovvio che è individuale, ci stavamo infatti raccontando cosa ci era accaduto nel 2006...


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e vuoi dimenticarti che manco il casco obbligatorio c'era una volta??


a me toccava metterlo


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E che i bambini si tenevano in braccio invece che nel seggiolino?


quello era viziarli


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io non dico ai ragazzi "ma che ne sapete voi", non è giusto perché è una frase che li colpevolizza senza ragione. Nè mitizzo gli anni 80, che sono quelli in cui ero adolescente (credo siano quelli gli anni che si considerano, sennò bisognerebbe fare un distinguo per ogni fase) perché le loro magagne le hanno avute eccome.
> Però è fuori di dubbio che ognuno di noi ha i suoi momenti di nostalgia per qualcosa che, per vari motivi, ha vissuto intensamente e non hanno paragone con i tempi attuali.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, non penso proprio che rimpiangerò gli anni 2000. A livello generale, anche.


La frase “eh i giovani che ne sanno” o simili non mi sembrano colpevolizzanti, ma solo sceme.
Perché che ne sappiamo tutti noi dell’entusiasmo dei Garibaldini, entusiasmo di cui non sapevano nulla  gran parte anche dei contemporanei, impegnati a spaccarsi la schiena nei campi.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> quello era viziarli


mio babbo aveva il 127, io e mia sorella passavamo tutto il viaggio a saltare in bauliera


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e vuoi dimenticarti che manco il casco obbligatorio c'era una volta??


io penso di essere stata la prima generazione a cui è toccato il casco...che poi invece che in testa si portava al braccio...altrimenti si schiacciavano i capelli...una volta mio babbo mi disse...sono più sicuro adesso che porti il casco, almeno so che anche se cadi il gomito non te lo rompi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Brunetta io parlo del mio vivere...per me l'adolescenza è stato un bel periodo come penso nella maggioranza dei casi...poi purtroppo le cose brutte capitano anche in quegli anni e a diverse persone...non puoi negare che la gioventù aiuta ad affrontare i problemi.


Io non contesto la tua esperienza.
Non sopporto voler fare diventare generazionali o addirittura  universali le esperienze individuali.


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me toccava metterlo


io asciugavo i capelli lunghi con l'aria in motorino 

oggi soffro di una cervicale devastante SARA PER QUELLO????


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La frase “eh i giovani che ne sanno” o simili non mi sembrano colpevolizzanti, ma solo sceme.
> Perché che ne sappiamo tutti noi dell’entusiasmo dei Garibaldini, entusiasmo di cui non sapevano nulla  gran parte anche dei contemporanei, impegnati a spaccarsi la schiena nei campi.


È confortante come riporti tutto su un piano ottimistico...


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non contesto la tua esperienza.
> Non sopporto voler fare diventare generazionali o addirittura  universali le esperienze individuali.


ok...allora comunque non mi puoi dire che la visione che si ha da adulti è uguale a quella che hai da adolescente...sei fisicamente più forte, non conosci molte cose quindi anche il tuo modo di approcciarti alla vita è più leggero, in genere hai fame di conoscere le cose quindi ti butti senza pensare nelle esperienze, cose che non fai da adulto...tutto questo secondo te non ti fa apparire la fase adolescenziale comunque non ti dico bella ma più interessante di quella che viene dopo?


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io penso di essere stata la prima generazione a cui è toccato il casco...che poi invece che in testa si portava al braccio...altrimenti si schiacciavano i capelli...una volta mio babbo mi disse...sono più sicuro adesso che porti il casco, almeno so che anche se cadi il gomito non te lo rompi


se non ricordo male l'obbligo c'è stato 86/87 giu di lì 
un trauma , mi è toccato  usare il phon da allora per sempre


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È confortante come riporti tutto su un piano ottimistico...


No, riporto su un piano storico.


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> quello era viziarli


Eh insomma... in certe condizioni diventavano dei veri proiettili sparati sul parabrezza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> se non ricordo male l'obbligo c'è stato 86/87 giu di lì
> un trauma , mi è toccato  usare il phon da allora per sempre


non me ne parlare...il casco fu un trauma da superare


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh insomma... in certe condizioni diventavano dei veri proiettili sparati sul parabrezza.


vero


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ok...allora comunque non mi puoi dire che la visione che si ha da adulti è uguale a quella che hai da adolescente...sei fisicamente più forte, non conosci molte cose quindi anche il tuo modo di approcciarti alla vita è più leggero, in genere hai fame di conoscere le cose quindi ti butti senza pensare nelle esperienze, cose che non fai da adulto...tutto questo secondo te non ti fa apparire la fase adolescenziale comunque non ti dico bella ma più interessante di quella che viene dopo?


Io non ero così.
Ho sempre evitato “le immense compagnie“ e “tranquillo siam qui noi” . 
Ero molto riflessiva, leggevo molto.
Ovviamente avevo una parte scema  e davo una importanza eccessiva ai vestiti e alla immagine. Non rimpiango la mia stupidità.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io asciugavo i capelli lunghi con l'aria in motorino
> 
> oggi soffro di una cervicale devastante SARA PER QUELLO????


io avevo il casco ma ho problemi di cervicale lo stesso


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ero così.
> Ho sempre evitato “le immense compagnie“ e “tranquillo siam qui noi” .
> Ero molto riflessiva, leggevo molto.
> Ovviamente avevo una parte scema  e davo una importanza eccessiva ai vestiti e alla immagine. Non rimpiango la mia stupidità.


Da adolescenti non si è stupidi. Se lo si è, è indipendente dall'età, e lo si resta anche dopo. Si è leggeri, la leggerezza consentita dal periodo e dalla mancanza fisiologica di esperienza, che è utile ma anche una zavorra, a volte. 
Dare importanza all'immagine e ai vestiti è giusto. Ci stiamo creando la nostra immagine interiore. È giusto sperimentare.


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io avevo il casco ma ho problemi di cervicale lo stesso


Non me ne parlate...


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ero così.
> Ho sempre evitato “le immense compagnie“ e “tranquillo siam qui noi” .
> Ero molto riflessiva, leggevo molto.
> Ovviamente avevo una parte scema  e davo una importanza eccessiva ai vestiti e alla immagine. Non rimpiango la mia stupidità.


anche io non la rimpiango, sto bene anche ora, ma sono contenta di avere fatto divertire la mia me ragazzina nel momento giusto


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io avevo il casco ma ho problemi di cervicale lo stesso


e 
MA  tu sei tu     

vita travagliata ai semafori


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Da adolescenti non si è stupidi. Se lo si è, è indipendente dall'età, e lo si resta anche dopo. Si è leggeri, la leggerezza consentita dal periodo e dalla mancanza fisiologica di esperienza, che è utile ma anche una zavorra, a volte.
> Dare importanza all'immagine e ai vestiti è giusto. Ci stiamo creando la nostra immagine interiore. È giusto sperimentare.


Potrò considerare ME scema?!


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io avevo il casco ma ho problemi di cervicale lo stesso


altra cosa che mi viene in mente a pensare al casco...quando ci fermavamo lo lasciavamo attaccato al manubrio del motorino...le volte che non cascava in terra...senza contare quando veniva usato come pallone dai ragazzi della compagnia...penso che anche avendolo in testa la botta non sarebbe di certo riuscito a contenerla...


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrò considerare ME scema?!


no


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Rispetto al presente, mi è piaciuto questo articolo.








						Casumanitudini | Fenomenologia delle lagne della generazione O (come ovina) - Linkiesta.it
					

Quelli per cui nulla esisteva prima di loro e che per essere in sintonia con i tempi si inventano stigmi, sessualità e traumi su cui basare dolenti memoir che poi diverranno serie di Netflix




					www.linkiesta.it


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

neanche io rimpiango quei tempi, ora li vedo spensierati ma allora non li vedevo così semplici, quando mi dicevano "sono gli anni più belli" io pensavo solo allo studio, alle alzatacce la mattina per andare a scuola, ai problemi con i ragazzi e gli amici, alla voglia di libertà... ora mi vedo superficiale su molte cose ma ero, appunto, piccola, leggevo, uscivo, mi divertivo, facevo le cose di nascosto e ho fatto anche qualche macello



Tachipirina ha detto:


> e
> MA  tu sei tu
> 
> vita travagliata ai semafori


eh però io al rosso mi fermavo   
il migliore resta quello del tamponamento a catena che ha preso la fidanzata... faceva pure l'assicuratore


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> altra cosa che mi viene in mente a pensare al casco...quando ci fermavamo lo lasciavamo attaccato al manubrio del motorino...le volte che non cascava in terra...senza contare quando veniva usato come pallone dai ragazzi della compagnia...penso che anche avendolo in testa la botta non sarebbe di certo riuscito a contenerla...


io avevo la catena, li rubavano


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrò considerare ME scema?!


Oddio... io non ci riesco!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Oddio... io non ci riesco!


Mica eri scema tu! Che ne so?
Ero scema io.


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica eri scema tu! Che ne so?
> Ero scema io.


Dicevo di te... non considero TE scema...


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ero così.
> Ho sempre evitato “le immense compagnie“ e “tranquillo siam qui noi” .
> Ero molto riflessiva, leggevo molto.
> Ovviamente avevo una parte scema  e davo una importanza eccessiva ai vestiti e alla immagine. Non rimpiango la mia stupidità.


altra cosa...io facevo parte di una compagnia...le amiche di allora non ho modo di vederle come vorrei per ragioni logistiche ma quando è morto mio babbo, nel momento più brutto, me le sono trovate tutte intorno...e non sai la forza che mi hanno dato...l'adolescenza può sembrare un periodo dove ci si comporta solo da scemi ma è anche la base su cui si mettono le fondamenta della nostra vita...le persone che allora servono per fare minchiate se restano con noi poi ce le ritroviamo da adulti come spalle per affrontare le cose un po' più pesanti...che non fa mai male...


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> altra cosa che mi viene in mente a pensare al casco...quando ci fermavamo lo lasciavamo attaccato al manubrio del motorino...le volte che non cascava in terra...senza contare quando veniva usato come pallone dai ragazzi della compagnia...penso che anche avendolo in testa la botta non sarebbe di certo riuscito a contenerla...


qui lo rubavano per non comprarselo 
o lo legavi al motorino ( e anche qui pericoloso a seconda del valore del casco)
o te lo portavi al braccio stile borsetta 

ormai non è più un mio problema grazie a dio, sfido il teppista che osi sfilarmi da sotto le  chiappe la macchina adesso
ma dove abito io per ora non ho sentito cose simili


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> altra cosa...io facevo parte di una compagnia...le amiche di allora non ho modo di vederle come vorrei per ragioni logistiche ma quando è morto mio babbo, nel momento più brutto, me le sono trovate tutte intorno...e non sai la forza che mi hanno dato...l'adolescenza può sembrare un periodo dove ci si comporta solo da scemi ma è anche la base su cui si mettono le fondamenta della nostra vita...le persone che allora servono per fare minchiate se restano con noi poi ce le ritroviamo da adulti come spalle per affrontare le cose un po' più pesanti...che non fa mai male...


Vero. Molte delle mie amiche, perse proprio per motivi logistici e anche perché spesso la vita ti cambia, mi mancano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Vero. Molte delle mie amiche, perse proprio per motivi logistici e anche perché spesso la vita ti cambia, mi mancano.


Con 2 ci vediamo regolarmente, abbiamo comunque fatto in modo di riuscire a riunirci tutte almeno 1 o 2 volte all'anno...ti posso dare un consiglio? Se ti manca qualcuno alza il telefono e diglielo...fa sempre bene


----------



## patroclo (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono parecchi anni che sui social girano post nostalgici “Noi che telefonavamo con il telefono a gettoni, andavamo in macchina senza cintura...” e si concludono sempre “eh i giovani che ne sanno”.
> Generalmente sono forme nostalgiche che mi respingono, principalmente perché includono una forma di comunanza che mi ha sempre dato fastidio e poi perché mi sembrano molto superficiali.
> Ovviamente sono condivisioni leggere che hanno lo scopo di “sbloccare un ricordo“ o ricordi e riannusare la giovinezza.
> Io sono anche infastida dalla visione di età dell’oro, quando gli incidenti, anche a velocità moderata,  erano mortali senza le misure di sicurezza e che annullano in una nuvola rosa i problemi vissuti e quelli sociali.
> ...


Evito accuratamente questi post e qualsiasi vecchia conoscenza che sa solo iniziare i discorsi con "ma ti ricordi ..."

Ho il mio bagaglio bello/brutto e me lo tengo stretto, non ho rimosso e non rimuovo, sto bene così.
Potrei anche aggiungere con "sguardo dritto e fiero verso il futuro, coltello tra i denti e a petto nudo pronto a nuove sfide e battaglie ....e a chi non è con me peste lo colga!!!" ...ma forse potrei sembrare un "filo" melodrammatico.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con 2 ci vediamo regolarmente, abbiamo comunque fatto in modo di riuscire a riunirci tutte almeno 1 o 2 volte all'anno...ti posso dare un consiglio? Se ti manca qualcuno alza il telefono e diglielo...fa sempre bene


io ho le mie amiche di lunga data, con le quali siamo amiche dalla materna, anche se non ci vediamo sempre, una poi vive lontano, siamo  cresciute insieme e appena possiamo ci vediamo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e vuoi dimenticarti che manco il casco obbligatorio c'era una volta??


E col motorino...si andava sempre in 2....sempre senza casco!!
Mitico ciao!


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con 2 ci vediamo regolarmente, abbiamo comunque fatto in modo di riuscire a riunirci tutte almeno 1 o 2 volte all'anno...ti posso dare un consiglio? Se ti manca qualcuno alza il telefono e diglielo...fa sempre bene


Non ho tutti i numeri purtroppo, considera che fino ai 14 anni ho vissuto in Puglia, quindi non ci siamo viste più per ovvi motivi, mi sono cancellata da Fb nel 2014 e neanche lì è stato possibile sentirsi più. Con una però mi sono sentita di recente, ha perso la madre e l'ho chiamata... era come se non ci sentissimo dal giorno prima.
Le amiche di qui, poche ma valide, le sento spesso. Mi è dispiaciuto solo aver perso di vista quelle dell'università.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E col motorino...si andava sempre in 2....sempre senza casco!!
> Mitico ciao!


Io avevo il "si"...aveva la sella più lunga e si stava bene in 2...che bellezza


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

io avevo la vespa  
un mio amico, quello piccolo e veloce, voleva a tutti i costi montarci il 125


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> il 2006 lo ricordo volentieri anche io...sono rimasta incinta della mia prima bimba...e abbiamo vinto il mondiale


Io mi facevo la qualunque.


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> neanche io avevo il patentino per il motorino, ma neanche etta nonostante voglia fare la bimba, ha l'età di mia cognata


Io l’ho fatto il patentino per il motorino.


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> giusto...è che le piace fare la bambina....


Assolutamente no.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io l’ho fatto il patentino per il motorino.


si fatto a scuola, dai... mica come ora che dai pure l'esame


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si fatto a scuola, dai... mica come ora che dai pure l'esame


Certo che c’era l’esame.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo che c’era l’esame.


di pratica?


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di pratica?


Pratica e teoria.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dicevo di te... non considero TE scema...


Non ho più sedici anni  anche da troppo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> se non ricordo male l'obbligo c'è stato 86/87 giu di lì
> un trauma , mi è toccato  usare il phon da allora per sempre


Io negli anni 90 mai portato in motorino...
Solo in moto...


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> il 2006 lo ricordo volentieri anche io...sono rimasta incinta della mia prima bimba...e abbiamo vinto il mondiale


Grazie a una testata...
Che bei tempi...


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie a una testata...
> Che bei tempi...


Già


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pratica e teoria.


Allora è roba lombarda
Qui non lo faceva nessuno fino a pochi anni fa


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora è roba lombarda
> Qui non lo faceva nessuno fino a pochi anni fa


Può essere.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Etta ti dico un segreto che ti sconvolgerà...io andavo in giro con il motorino senza avere preso il patentino....che incosciente


Io ho iniziato a guidare su strada urbana il furgone di mio padre nell'estate tra la seconda e la terza media inferiore e non ho mai smesso fino alla patente, alla quale feci più fatica di altri perché nella guida avevo acquisito anche tutti i suoi difetti, tipo nel fare manovra la mano dentro al volante senza incrociare, oppure una mano sul volante e l'altra sulla leva del cambio. Difetti che persi quasi completamente alla patente D-E. A tutte quelle prima però lu avevo. Altri tempi.


----------



## Nono (24 Giugno 2022)

Io facevo motocross, come tutt'oggi.
Se mi va un giorno posterò una foto collage sul campo cross ieri ed oggi


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato a guidare su strada urbana il furgone di mio padre nell'estate tra la seconda e la terza media inferiore e non ho mai smesso fino alla patente, alla quale feci più fatica di altri perché nella guida avevo acquisito anche tutti i suoi difetti, tipo nel fare manovra la mano dentro al volante senza incrociare, oppure una mano sul volante e l'altra sulla leva del cambio. Difetti che persi quasi completamente alla patente D-E. A tutte quelle prima però lu avevo. Altri tempi.


Vero!!!! C'era questo problema...il più delle volte andavamo a prendere la patente sapendo già guidare ma con tutti i difetti che avevamo imparato da chi ci aveva insegnato


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io facevo motocross, come tutt'oggi.
> Se mi va un giorno posterò una foto collage sul campo cross ieri ed oggi


Spettacolo!!!!....a me sarebbe piaciuto prendere la patente per guidare la moto...mi piacevano da morire quelle da strada...mio babbo si oppose perché sapeva che mi piaceva la velocità, considerò il tutto troppo pericoloso...


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono parecchi anni che sui social girano post nostalgici “Noi che telefonavamo con il telefono a gettoni, andavamo in macchina senza cintura...” e si concludono sempre “eh i giovani che ne sanno”.
> Generalmente sono forme nostalgiche che mi respingono, principalmente perché includono una forma di comunanza che mi ha sempre dato fastidio e poi perché mi sembrano molto superficiali.
> Ovviamente sono condivisioni leggere che hanno lo scopo di “sbloccare un ricordo“ o ricordi e riannusare la giovinezza.
> Io sono anche infastida dalla visione di età dell’oro, quando gli incidenti, anche a velocità moderata,  erano mortali senza le misure di sicurezza e che annullano in una nuvola rosa i problemi vissuti e quelli sociali.
> ...


Il tempo mitiga, nasconde, mistifica. Ragionamenti simili sono da sempre associati al bel tempo andato, perché quando si viveva in campagna si respirava l’aria buona, si mangiavano cose genuine, e la gente era gentile, tipo gallina del mulino bianco.

In effetti se nascevi con una allergia respiratoria o ti ammalavi seriamente morivi, mangiavi alimenti al limite del commestibile per le cariche batteriche, la gente si ammazzava di fatica nei campi e era solidale sì con i suoi simili perché tutti erano uguali dal momento che nessuno contava un cazzo (cit.). Chiaramente non era tutto così non dappertutto ma la norma assomigliava a questo.

Le cose al mondo cambiano, anch’io ho una nostalgia fortissima del passato, ma non per il telefono a gettoni, la ho perché ero giovane e la mia vita non stava volgendo al crepuscolo come ora, purtroppo ho perso da un bel pezzo quel senso di novità e di scoperta che avevano per me un tempo le cose. Quel senso, quel brivido di ignoto e di vulnerabilità di fronte al mondo.

E comunque non ci sarà mai nessuno che riuscirà a farmi digerire la musica rap di oggi…


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io negli anni 90 mai portato in motorino...
> Solo in moto...


Uscita la legge
I genitori rompevano pure se stavi seduto sul motorino spento..... altrimenti via il motorino
Poi non ricordo se l'obbligo era solo x grosse cilindrate, ma l'obbligo dei miei me  lo ricordo eccome con la minaccia di togliermelo


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

Io prima dell'obbligo del casco, lo portavo già, era la "conditio sine qua non" per avere il motorino. In compenso, a 18 anni, mi hanno lasciato attraversare tutta l'Italia e andare all'estero con solo foglio rosa e moto di 650 cc che si poteva guidare solo a 21 anni


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io prima dell'obbligo del casco, lo portavo già, era la "conditio sine qua non" per avere il motorino. In compenso, a 18 anni, mi hanno lasciato attraversare tutta l'Italia e andare all'estero con solo foglio rosa e moto di 650 cc che si poteva guidare solo a 21 anni


Mia mamma mi diceva soltanto “non portare multe a casa” ma lo diceva con un tono che ti faceva mettere il casco per non portare multe a casa


----------



## LucyLiu (24 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io asciugavo i capelli lunghi con l'aria in motorino
> 
> oggi soffro di una cervicale devastante SARA PER QUELLO????


io un'emiparesi facciale (per fortuna risolta)....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il tempo mitiga, nasconde, mistifica. Ragionamenti simili sono da sempre associati al bel tempo andato, perché quando si viveva in campagna si respirava l’aria buona, si mangiavano cose genuine, e la gente era gentile, tipo gallina del mulino bianco.
> 
> In effetti se nascevi con una allergia respiratoria o ti ammalavi seriamente morivi, mangiavi alimenti al limite del commestibile per le cariche batteriche, la gente si ammazzava di fatica nei campi e era solidale sì con i suoi simili perché tutti erano uguali dal momento che nessuno contava un cazzo (cit.). Chiaramente non era tutto così non dappertutto ma la norma assomigliava a questo.
> 
> ...


 Trap peggio.
Però c’è di tutto. Anche adesso vi sono diversificazioni tra i giovani, come tra i vecchi.
Poi, appunto, come nel secondo articolo della Soncini, di cui ho messo il link, vi è la tendenza a etichettare ogni sentire, anche momentaneo, di chi è in crescita e che, come sempre, è in evoluzione e rischia di essere cristallizzato in una fase, semplicemente per soddisfazioni commerciali o di persone adulte manipolatrici.
Invece io se ho un po’ di angoscia è per la mia ignoranza. Non faccio che leggere per mitigarla e vedere la complessità.


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato a guidare su strada urbana il furgone di mio padre nell'estate tra la seconda e la terza media inferiore e non ho mai smesso fino alla patente, alla quale feci più fatica di altri perché nella guida avevo acquisito anche tutti i suoi difetti, tipo nel fare manovra la mano dentro al volante senza incrociare, oppure una mano sul volante e l'altra sulla leva del cambio. Difetti che persi quasi completamente alla patente D-E. A tutte quelle prima però lu avevo. Altri tempi.


pure io ho imparato da solo a 15 anni...Fatto poi esame da privatista, durato 5 minuti, il tempo di partire in salita senza freno a mano e parcheggiare in tre mosse in un posto appena più grande dell'auto (senza servosterzo e sensori o telecamere), l'esaminatore mi ha detto 'a posto così, non perdiamo altro tempo"
Gia' mio padre mi faceva guidare in autostrada, ogni tanto, anche prima dell'esame.
Ora, mio figlio sedicenne, manco sa la differenza tra un pistone ed un cilindro e quale pedale sia il freno dei tre


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> pure io ho imparato da solo a 15 anni...Fatto poi esame da privatista, durato 5 minuti, il tempo di partire in salita senza freno a mano e parcheggiare in tre mosse in un posto appena più grande dell'auto (senza servosterzo e sensori o telecamere), l'esaminatore mi ha detto 'a posto così, non perdiamo altro tempo"


Ed ora porto mio figlio a fare le guide per la patente e va nel panico quando mette la seconda....però con lo smartphone è bravissimo.


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ed ora porto mio figlio a fare le guide per la patente e va nel panico quando mette la seconda....però con lo smartphone è bravissimo.


eh, io ci proverò questa estate a farlo guidare un pò


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono parecchi anni che sui social girano post nostalgici “Noi che telefonavamo con il telefono a gettoni, andavamo in macchina senza cintura...” e si concludono sempre “eh i giovani che ne sanno”.
> Generalmente sono forme nostalgiche che mi respingono, principalmente perché includono una forma di comunanza che mi ha sempre dato fastidio e poi perché mi sembrano molto superficiali.
> Ovviamente sono condivisioni leggere che hanno lo scopo di “sbloccare un ricordo“ o ricordi e riannusare la giovinezza.
> Io sono anche infastida dalla visione di età dell’oro, quando gli incidenti, anche a velocità moderata,  erano mortali senza le misure di sicurezza e che annullano in una nuvola rosa i problemi vissuti e quelli sociali.
> ...


Io non ho nostalgia dei 45 giri o delle cabine telefoniche.
Mi danno pure fastidio quei post.
Un conto è comprendere il percorso che è stato fatto per arrivare a un certo punto, giusto per capire dove si andrà anche a finire.
Un altro è fermarsi a rimpiangere il passato.
Il passato è nel presente: il 45 giri è diventato un Mp3 e osservare i costumi dell'epoca anche dal punto di vista canoro è sempre stimolante, qualsiasi sia il mezzo. Ma la musica non si è fermata con i 45 giri e non mi viene neppure voglia di andare a vedere i Rolling Stones.
Ciò che è inevitabile è solo il passare del tempo.
Si perdono le persone e anche le occasioni.
Però anche la storia di appesantire le relazione presupponendo la questione anagrafica è un limite.
Io sto bene con tutte le età e a volte i giovani sono stimolanti.
Anche i vecchi, quando hanno esperienza da trasmettere.
Chi usa il termine boomer in senso spregiativo di solito è un coglione.
Che mi frega dei coglioni? 
Ho l'età di chi mi sta di fronte.
Se sa trasmettermi qualcosa.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trap peggio.


Affatto facile il rap.
Ho provato a fare un pezzo di Marracash, dei primi.
Non è per nulla immediato.
Non è il mo genere, ma perché proprio non ci riesco.
Bisogna comunque avere talento per il genere.
Visto dei Contest di freestyle, per me sono assurdi. Bravi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Affatto facile il rap.
> Ho provato a fare un pezzo di Marracash, dei primi.
> Non è per nulla immediato.
> Non è il mo genere, ma perché proprio non ci riesco.
> ...


Parlavo di gusti, anche Spleen scherzava.
Del resto l’Odissea  è rap.


----------



## Vera (24 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Davvero si andava in macchina senza cintura?


Adesso, va bene che ti credi la più giovane di tutte ma la cintura non è diventata obbligatoria negli anni '30 eh.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso, va bene che ti credi la più giovane di tutte ma la cintura non è diventata obbligatoria negli anni '30 eh.


Se non ricordo male era nei primi anni 90


----------



## Etta (24 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso, va bene che ti credi la più giovane di tutte ma la cintura non è diventata obbligatoria negli anni '30 eh.


Io fin dal piccola vedevo che tutti la mettevano. Comunque non è che mi credo: sono una delle più giovani qua dentro.


----------



## Vera (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male era nei primi anni 90


Per chi guidava ma per i passeggeri più avanti.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso, va bene che ti credi la più giovane di tutte ma la cintura non è diventata obbligatoria negli anni '30 eh.


Fine anni 80 credo.
Ho dovuto metterle alla mia Renault 5 GTL del 1980, comprata nel 1988 che vendetti nel 1990.
Prima andavo senza cinture.


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fine anni 80.
> Ho dovuto metterle alla mia Renault 5 GTL del 1980, comprata nel 1988 che vendetti nel 1990.
> Prima andavo senza cinture.


Io avevo una Fiat anni 70 e già le montava (fisse); la Mercedes primi anni '80 le aveva automatiche


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Ma per la bici serve il casco?
Io non lo metto.
Tanto ho una bici di 80 anni fa che non frena.


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per la bici serve il casco?
> Io non lo metto.
> Tanto ho una bici di 80 anni fa che non frena.


per i maggiorenni penso di no


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io avevo una Fiat anni 70 e già le montava (fisse); la Mercedes primi anni '80 le aveva automatiche


Io anche un 132, le aveva ma di quelle non automatiche.
Scomodissime, che dovevi regolarle ogni volta.
Senza poggiatesta.
Sì, sono vecchio.


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io anche un 132, le aveva ma di quelle non automatiche.
> Scomodissime, che dovevi regolarle ogni volta.
> Senza poggiatesta.
> Sì, sono vecchio.


anche la mia, una 125, era senza poggiatesta. Sulla Mercedes c'era tutto, invece. Pure i fendinebbia che manco si sapeva che farne (almeno a Sud)


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> anche la mia, una 125, era senza poggiatesta. Sulla Mercedes c'era tutto, invece. Pure i fendinebbia che manco si sapeva che farne (almeno a Sud)


Il 127 di mio babbo non aveva poggiatesta né cinture e mi divertivo un sacco a saltare in bauliera perché non c’erano neanche i seggiolini


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

Ma i Juke box esistono ancora?
Al mio paese c'era un bar con uno di quelli, la domenica pomeriggio ci saremo stati 100 ragazzi e ragazze in quella saletta...
Poi sono arrivate le discoteche...


----------



## Nono (24 Giugno 2022)

La mia prima moto un garelli vip3v .... truccatissima.
Da lì ne ho avute poi un'altra ventina
La mia prima auto una panda 45s, poi un golf gti, poi una uno turbo ..... ero troppo tamarro


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il 127 di mio babbo non aveva poggiatesta né cinture e mi divertivo un sacco a saltare in bauliera perché non c’erano neanche i seggiolini


Obiettivamente anche per la camporella erano più strutturate.
Tranne la Renault 5. 
Ma quale accidente di ingegnere ha avuto l'idea dei sedili a petalo???


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Obiettivamente anche per la camporella erano più strutturate.
> Tranne la Renault 5.
> Ma quale accidente di ingegnere ha avuto l'idea dei sedili a petalo???


Mi trovi impreparata
Fatta poca camporella in vita mia


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il 127 di mio babbo non aveva poggiatesta né cinture e mi divertivo un sacco a saltare in bauliera perché non c’erano neanche i seggiolini


Io e mia sorella litigavamo per chi doveva stare seduto 'in mezzo'. Che voleva dire sul sedile posteriore affacciato tra i due davanti    sicurezza al 100%


----------



## Vera (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per la bici serve il casco?
> Io non lo metto.
> Tanto ho una bici di 80 anni fa che non frena.


Non è obbligatorio ma solo consigliato. In compenso becchi la multa se, per esempio, non hai il campanello. Al mio vicino di casa l'hanno multato perché non aveva il campanello ed aveva luce posteriore rotta.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io e mia sorella litigavamo per chi doveva stare seduto 'in mezzo'. Che voleva dire sul sedile posteriore affacciato tra i due davanti    sicurezza al 100%


Anche noi, ma mia mamma non ci faceva stare


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io prima dell'obbligo del casco, lo portavo già, era la "conditio sine qua non" per avere il motorino. In compenso, a 18 anni, mi hanno lasciato attraversare tutta l'Italia e andare all'estero con solo foglio rosa e moto di 650 cc che si poteva guidare solo a 21 anni


All'epoca in certe zone se avevi il casco in testa pensavano subito a qualche malvivente ..  Quante palette ho visto  indossavo il casco solo perché a certe velocità gli insetti provocano dolore


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio ma solo consigliato. In compenso becchi la multa se, per esempio, non hai il campanello. Al mio vicino di casa l'hanno multato perché non aveva il campanello ed aveva luce posteriore rotta.


Ma la mia bici non ha il campanello


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche noi, ma mia mamma non ci faceva stare


Noi abbiamo fatto decine di migliaia di km così


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> All'epoca in certe zone se avevi il casco in testa pensavano subito a qualche malvivente ..  Quante palette ho visto  indossavo il casco solo perché a certe velocità gli insetti provocano dolore


Si si
Ho un amico carabiniere che è stato due anni a scampia, se vedevano uno col casco lo fermavano


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi trovi impreparata
> Fatta poca camporella in vita mia


Diciamo che all'epoca si usava moltissimo.
Adesso non so.
Non so in effetti nemmeno il perché.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo fatto decine di migliaia di km così


Comunque il peggio era mio zio col 126 bis
Ci siamo entrati in 7 di cui 3 adulti
Non aveva mai tolto la plastica dai sedili


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che all'epoca si usava moltissimo.
> Adesso non so.
> Non so in effetti nemmeno il perché.


Perché il letto è più comodo


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio ma solo consigliato. In compenso becchi la multa se, per esempio, non hai il campanello. Al mio vicino di casa l'hanno multato perché non aveva il campanello ed aveva luce posteriore rotta.


Da voi è proprio un altro mondo.
Da noi becchi di solito solo gli insulti di chi guida quando all'ultimo momento di notte si trova uno senza luci nel buio completo.
Un evento assai frequente.
Manco le 5 euro dei fanalini mettono.
Io ne ho uno comunque, sempre di 80 anni fa.
Funziona ancora.
I fanali con la dinamo no, ma metto I led temporanei se serve.


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il peggio era mio zio col 126 bis
> Ci siamo entrati in 7 di cui 3 adulti
> Non aveva mai tolto la plastica dai sedili


Vero! noi con la 500 di mia mamma o della vicina andavamo a mare: 2 adulte e noi 4 dietro


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché il letto è più comodo


Certo, ma la campanella era per chi non aveva letto e casa liberi, per qualsivoglia ragione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi trovi impreparata
> Fatta poca camporella in vita mia


Io con mio marito ai tempi (da fidanzati) siamo stati "avvicinati" da una volante ...avevano appena finito ed eravamo quasi del tutto vestiti...
I cc hanno semplicemente dato un occhiata e con fare minaccioso hanno detto a mio marito di riportarmi a casa...
Mi avevano scambiato per una minorenne


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si si
> Ho un amico carabiniere che è stato due anni a scampia, se vedevano uno col casco lo fermavano


Io non sono di Scampia ma all'epoca da me c'erano bei soggetti


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Vero! noi con la 500 di mia mamma o della vicina andavamo a mare: 2 adulte e noi 4 dietro


Io ero con mia mamma è mia sorella, mia zia coi due figli e poi mio zio (tutti fratelli) che guidava 
Mia cugina aveva anche un piede fuori dal finestrino


danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma la campanella era per chi non aveva letto e casa liberi, per qualsivoglia ragione.


Beh certo ma io avevo fortuna di trovare quelli con letto disponibile e quando potevo usavo il mio 
Poi sono andata a stare da sola…


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io con mio marito ai tempi (da fidanzati) siamo stati "avvicinati" da una volante ...avevano appena finito ed eravamo quasi del tutto vestiti...
> I cc hanno semplicemente dato un occhiata e con fare minaccioso hanno detto a mio marito di riportarmi a casa...
> Mi avevano scambiato per una minorenne



Vi avevano lasciato finire


oriente70 ha detto:


> Io non sono di Scampia ma all'epoca da me c'erano bei soggetti


Io ti parlo di 10 anni fa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il peggio era mio zio col 126 bis
> Ci siamo entrati in 7 di cui 3 adulti
> Non aveva mai tolto la plastica dai sedili


Io ho provato in bicicletta a farmi trainare da un mio amico con la126....
Per arrivare a casa più velocemente...e soprattutto perché la strada era veramente buia e poco frequentata.....
Roba da ammazzarsi in un secondo....


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Giugno 2022)

Ci si chiede come facciamo ad essere ancora tutti vivi


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci si chiede come facciamo ad essere ancora tutti vivi


 Beh, tutti no.
Noi sì.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2022)

All'epoca la più comoda che ho provato come sedili  la citroen DS detta anche ferro da stiro


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> All'epoca la più comoda che ho provato come sedili  la citroen DS detta anche ferro da stiro


Assolutamente. Oggi vale molto.
Bella auto.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ero con mia mamma è mia sorella, mia zia coi due figli e poi mio zio (tutti fratelli) che guidava
> Mia cugina aveva anche un piede fuori dal finestrino
> 
> Beh certo ma io avevo fortuna di trovare quelli con letto disponibile e quando potevo usavo il mio
> ...


Io un po di più


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci si chiede come facciamo ad essere ancora tutti vivi


Adesso quando mia figlia esce e va in macchina con qualcuno sono terrorizzata....
Le ho detto chiaro e tondo che se la persona è solo leggermente brilla di non salire in auto..  

Ho rischiato troppe volte io....
Tra amici fumati e bevuti al volante . .
Devo ringraziare qualcuno la in alto perché ci è sempre andata benissimo....


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Oggi vale molto.
> Bella auto.


Non erano sedili ma divani veri e propri ...


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non erano sedili ma divani veri e propri ...


Ecco, di quelle auto mi innamoravo.
Avevano una fortissima personalità.
Quelle di oggi sono migliori, ma un po' anonime.
Davvero ci innamoriamo di ciò che ha personalità, che sa distinguersi, quindi?


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, di quelle auto mi innamoravo.
> Avevano una fortissima personalità.
> Quelle di oggi sono migliori, ma un po' anonime.
> Davvero ci innamoriamo di ciò che ha personalità, che sa distinguersi, quindi?


sempre piaciute le Citroen degli anni passati, ma mio padre non ha mai voluto prenderne una


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sempre piaciute le Citroen degli anni passati, ma mio padre non ha mai voluto prenderne una


Mio padre ebbe DS e CX.
Grandi auto, veramente diverse dal resto.
O le odiavi o le amavi.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho provato in bicicletta a farmi trainare da un mio amico con la126....
> Per arrivare a casa più velocemente...e soprattutto perché la strada era veramente buia e poco frequentata.....
> Roba da ammazzarsi in un secondo....


Io ste cose non le ho mai neanche pensate che sono fifona 


oriente70 ha detto:


> Io un po di più


Sarai più vecchio


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mio padre ebbe DS e CX.
> Grandi auto, veramente diverse dal resto.
> O le odiavi o le amavi.


ci ho provato tante volte, ma lui faceva 50.000 km all'anno e diceva che tutte si rompevano tranne le Mercedes e, quindi, niente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ste cose non le ho mai neanche pensate che sono fifona


Non ci pensavo da un sacco...ma sto post mi ha riportato indietro negli anni...
Avrò avuto 15/16...lui 26...
Mi ricordo anche io nome (era un amico da poco...un amicizia estiva...vissuta per un paio d anni solo in estate e solo in quel luogo...)
Un ragazzo dolcissimo...
(Mai successo nulla siamo stati solo e sempre amici...)


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci ho provato tante volte, ma lui faceva 50.000 km all'anno e diceva che tutte si rompevano tranne le Mercedes e, quindi, niente


Vero, soprattutto le CX erano un po' delicate.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ci pensavo da un sacco...ma sto post mi ha riportato indietro negli anni...
> Avrò avuto 15/16...lui 26...
> Mi ricordo anche io nome (era un amico da poco...un amicizia estiva...vissuta per un paio d anni solo in estate e solo in quel luogo...)
> Un ragazzo dolcissimo...
> (Mai successo nulla siamo stati solo e sempre amici...)


Io macinavo km su km in bici 
Ma non mi sono mai attaccata a qualcuno o qualcosa 
Troppa paura di cadere


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io macinavo km su km in bici
> Ma non mi sono mai attaccata a qualcuno o qualcosa
> Troppa paura di cadere


Anche io....da sempre...
Ma ...all inizio mi stava dietro in macchina per vedere se arrivavo sana e salva nella zona abitata.. 
Poi abbiamo pensato di velocizzare il tutto facendo così...
Ai tempi si faceva generalmente col motorino...
Tu in bici mai attaccata ad un amica/o col motorino?
Io spessissimo....
E quindi abbiamo sperimentato la versione con l auto...


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io....da sempre...
> Ma ...all inizio mi stava dietro in macchina per vedere se arrivavo sana e salva nella zona abitata..
> Poi abbiamo pensato di velocizzare il tutto facendo così...
> Ai tempi si faceva generalmente col motorino...
> ...


Mai 
Io non volevo nessuno neanche seduto dietro neanche sul motorino perché avevo paura di non tenere l’equilibrio


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io....da sempre...
> Ma ...all inizio mi stava dietro in macchina per vedere se arrivavo sana e salva nella zona abitata..
> Poi abbiamo pensato di velocizzare il tutto facendo così...
> Ai tempi si faceva generalmente col motorino...
> ...


Ora capisco il senso di spensieratezza... senza pensare.
Una amica del gruppo di amici del mio ex, ora medico apprezzato, a diciott’anni trovava divertente mettere le mani davanti agli occhi, per un secondo fortunatamente, a chi guidava sui tornanti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mai
> Io non volevo nessuno neanche seduto dietro neanche sul motorino perché avevo paura di non tenere l’equilibrio


E magari manco andavi in 2 in bici?
Io ho tentano anni fa di portare mio figlio sul manubrio come andavo io ai tempi (ci si sedeva sul manubrio guardano in faccia chi pedalava...adesso ci si mette di schiena che secondo me è pure scomodo oltre che più pericoloso)...ma dopo pochi metri è voluto scendere...non si fidava
Da ragazza era un abitudine portare o farsi portare...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco il senso di spensieratezza... senza pensare.
> Una amica del gruppo di amici del mio ex, ora medico apprezzato, a diciott’anni trovava divertente mettere le mani davanti agli occhi, per un secondo fortunatamente, a chi guidava sui tornanti.


Beh questo non l ho mai fatto....
Così è effettivamente più rischioso ancora .
Perché al limite mi sarei ammazzata io...non altre persone....
Ma veramente io a 15 anni non avevo un cazzo in testa....


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco il senso di spensieratezza... senza pensare.
> Una amica del gruppo di amici del mio ex, ora medico apprezzato, a diciott’anni trovava divertente mettere le mani davanti agli occhi, per un secondo fortunatamente, a chi guidava sui tornanti.


Si fanno tante cose senza pensare, proprio perché regalano emozioni più delle altre.
E' lasciarsi andare, osare.
Fa stare bene.
Anzi, evitare di anteporre le conseguenze permette di mettersi in gioco e vivere esperienze.
Non è facile per tutti e con l'età sempre meno.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E magari manco andavi in 2 in bici?
> Io ho tentano anni fa di portare mio figlio sul manubrio come andavo io ai tempi (ci si sedeva sul manubrio guardano in faccia chi pedalava...adesso ci si mette di schiena che secondo me è pure scomodo oltre che più pericoloso)...ma dopo pochi metri è voluto scendere...non si fidava
> Da ragazza era un abitudine portare o farsi portare...


Io salivo dietro a mia sorella, ma ero terrorizzata, la stritolavo e le strillavo nelle orecchie di fare piano


----------



## spleen (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il peggio era mio zio col 126 bis
> Ci siamo entrati in 7 di cui 3 adulti
> Non aveva mai tolto la plastica dai sedili


La 126 usata la aveva anche un mio amico, con elaborazione Giannini, e ci aveva anche i sedili ribaltabili....


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> La 126 usata la aveva anche un mio amico, con elaborazione Giannini, e ci aveva anche i sedili ribaltabili....



Ok


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh questo non l ho mai fatto....
> Così è effettivamente più rischioso ancora .
> Perché al limite mi sarei ammazzata io...non altre persone....
> Ma veramente io a 15 anni non avevo un cazzo in testa....


Ti sei esposta a una battutaccia che hanno pensato tutti, ma...
I 15 anni servono proprio a questo.
A sperimentare, da soli, con l'anima di uno che era bambino fino a qualche anno prima.
Noi 50 enni dovremmo avere la testa sulle spalle.
Ma non è vero.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io salivo dietro a mia sorella, ma ero terrorizzata, la stritolavo e le strillavo nelle orecchie di fare piano


E ..
Dietro rischiavi di capottarti...
Soprattutto con la Graziella...
Quanti voli...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Si fanno tante cose senza pensare, proprio perché regalano emozioni più delle altre.
> E' lasciarsi andare, osare.
> Fa stare bene.
> Anzi, evitare di anteporre le conseguenze permette di mettersi in gioco e vivere esperienze.
> Non è facile per tutti e con l'età sempre meno.


Più che altro mi è successo di non  considerare tutti i possibili rischi.
Ma non ho mai cercato quel tipo di emozioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei esposta a una battutaccia che hanno pensato tutti, ma...
> I 15 anni servono proprio a questo.
> A sperimentare, da soli, con l'anima di uno che era bambino fino a qualche anno prima.



Non ho valutato la battutaccia....
Non ci ho proprio pensato.....
Però concordo con te sui 15 anni...servono a quello!


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E ..
> Dietro rischiavi di capottarti...
> Soprattutto con la Graziella...
> Quanti voli...


Anche col motorino, sono cose che non fanno per me 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro mi è successo di non  considerare tutti i possibili rischi.
> Ma non ho mai cercato quel tipo di emozioni.


Io avevo proprio paura


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche col motorino, sono cose che non fanno per me
> 
> Io avevo proprio paura


Io sono andata solo una volta in moto, da più che adulta, con un affine.
Ho avuto una paura che non mi ha fatto ripetere l’esperienza.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono andata solo una volta in moto, da più che adulta, con un affine.
> Ho avuto una paura che non mi ha fatto ripetere l’esperienza.


Io sulla moto il culo non ce lo metto
Avevo il 50ino è appena ho potuto io preso la patente


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

Io ne ho 6 ma al massimo ci porto il figlio a scuola. Con mia moglie abbiamo fatto anche qualche viaggetto, ma nato il pargolo, stop


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2022)

Mai fatto cazzate da adolescente, sempre molto attenta a non mettermi nei casini. Orario di riebtro sempre rispettato fino al giorno del matrimonio 
Non ha rimpianti 
Ho solo bei ricordi


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

Manco io, al massimo portavo qualcuna dietro sul motorino, ma era quasi normale


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

A me manca nulla di quegli anni, sono contento siano passati e sto decisamente meglio ora pur avendo molti più anni.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco io non sono d’accordo sulle cose che ho evidenziato.
> Ma davvero pensi che l’adolescenza e la prima giovinezza siano periodi spensierati che vengono vissuti con curiosità e coraggio?
> Era spensierato chi andava a lavorare a 12 anni negli anni ‘50? O chi non doveva fare sesso per non essere stigmatizzata dal paese? Chi doveva sposare chi l‘aveva rapita? O negli anni successivi chi doveva lasciare gli studi perché non c’erano soldi? O chi ha visto morire amici nelle manifestazioni o in attentati? O chi si sente un sopravvissuto dall’eroina?
> Erano uguali gli adolescenti di Milano e quelli di Conversano?


Sono molto d’accordo.
Io apprezzo maggiormente i periodi piu’ recenti. 
Il periodo che corrisponde alla mia infanzia e adolescenza non lo amo particolarmente.
Molta corruzione, molto smog, moda abbastanza schifida, donna oggetto berluscomi style, pettinature orribili, la milano da bere, auto rumorose……etc etc  .


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso, va bene che ti credi la più giovane di tutte ma la cintura non è diventata obbligatoria negli anni '30 eh.


Nel 1989, infatti.


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male era nei primi anni 90


1989.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

Beh abbiamo dimenticato....la possibilità di fumare ovunque....
Il divieto è abbastanza recente...tipo 2002/2003...
Prima tornavi dalla discoteca e avevi anche gli slip che puzzavano di fumo


----------



## ivanl (24 Giugno 2022)

Era un ottima scusa per evitarla, per me


----------



## oriente70 (24 Giugno 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, di quelle auto mi innamoravo.
> Avevano una fortissima personalità.
> Quelle di oggi sono migliori, ma un po' anonime.
> Davvero ci innamoriamo di ciò che ha personalità, che sa distinguersi, quindi?


Preferisco l'anonimato ... Quando i 3 figli erano piccoli avevo una multipla  brutta come la fame, ma aveva il suo perché .. Ora ogni tanto la rimpiango .. 
Prima ogni casa automobilistica aveva le sua peculiarità,  ora veramente sono tutte uguali .


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh questo non l ho mai fatto....
> Così è effettivamente più rischioso ancora .
> Perché al limite mi sarei ammazzata io...non altre persone....
> Ma veramente io a 15 anni non avevo un *cazzo* in testa....


Ma dopo hai risolto? Intendo hai trovato il posto al coso evidenziato che hai citato ?
Quando devo c'è vo


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io salivo dietro a mia sorella, ma ero terrorizzata, la stritolavo e le strillavo nelle orecchie di fare piano


uh come mi sarei divertito con te......


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> uh come mi sarei divertito con te......


Forse una volta, sempre che alla prima curva non ci fossimo cappottati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ma dopo hai risolto? Intendo hai trovato il posto al coso evidenziato che hai citato ?
> Quando devo c'è vo


No è rimasto lì...


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Forse una volta, sempre che alla prima curva non ci fossimo cappottati


ho un amico che più o meno da pischello era come te.   per andare da scuola a casa sua ad un certo punto, la strada faceva una chicane larga, io la prendevo sempre ginocchio a terra, glielo favevo apposta.  un paio di volte sono sicuro che si è messo a piangere.


----------



## Koala (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh abbiamo dimenticato....la possibilità di fumare ovunque....
> Il divieto è abbastanza recente...tipo 2002/2003...
> Prima tornavi dalla discoteca e avevi anche gli slip che puzzavano di fumo


Non ricordo il 90% delle cose che avete citato… ricordo solo la lira ma non ne ho tutta questa nostalgia perché ci compravo solo le goleador…
Però si ricordo che si potesse fumare in pizzeria o al ristorante, mamma lo faceva sempre


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho un amico che più o meno da pischello era come te.   per andare da scuola a casa sua ad un certo punto, la strada faceva una chicane larga, io la prendevo sempre ginocchio a terra, glielo favevo apposta.  un paio di volte sono sicuro che si è messo a piangere.


Saremmo caduti e avresti smesso di fare lo stronzo


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2022)

non sono mai caduto.


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono mai caduto.


Con me saresti caduto
E come minino mi avresti rotto un braccio


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Con me saresti caduto
> E come minino mi avresti rotto un braccio


non sarei caduto.   se poi te le chiami....ma non sarebbe successo.  anche perchè se eri una di quelle che strillavano, non ti avrei caricata


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sarei caduto.   se poi te le chiami....ma non sarebbe successo.  anche perchè se eri una di quelle che strillavano, non ti avrei caricata


Ma infatti con te non ci sarei salita


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

uh saresti salita.   legata e bendata


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> uh saresti salita.   legata e bendata


 poi mi buttavi a mare?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

Guardate il film.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono parecchi anni che sui social girano post nostalgici “Noi che telefonavamo con il telefono a gettoni, andavamo in macchina senza cintura...” e si concludono sempre “eh i giovani che ne sanno”.
> Generalmente sono forme nostalgiche che mi respingono, principalmente perché includono una forma di comunanza che mi ha sempre dato fastidio e poi perché mi sembrano molto superficiali.
> Ovviamente sono condivisioni leggere che hanno lo scopo di “sbloccare un ricordo“ o ricordi e riannusare la giovinezza.
> Io sono anche infastida dalla visione di età dell’oro, quando gli incidenti, anche a velocità moderata,  erano mortali senza le misure di sicurezza e che annullano in una nuvola rosa i problemi vissuti e quelli sociali.
> ...


Come si evince dai commenti del tuo topic, si aprono dei ricordi di vita.
A me leggendo il commento di Danny, alla sua frase "ho una bici di 80 anni fa che non frena" mi sono venuti in mente dei bambini che frenavano con i piedi, un'immagine di un attimo, però ti assicuro che era veramente sepolta, eppure leggendo quella frase, bam! si è aperta una finestra.
Giorni fa, quando in un altro topic qualcuno ha citato i gerani, bam! finestra: mia nonna.
E se mi fermo e entro nella finestra, non posso dire di non provare emozione. Nostalgia no, però a volte commozione si.

Mi ritrovo nelle parole di @spleen quando scrive che ha perso quel senso di novità e di scoperta che avevano un tempo le cose, e per me è anche peggio perchè proprio mi pesano le novità nei termini di oggettistica, elettrodomestici e simili. Da giovane mi mettevo tranquilla con i vari manuali e curiosa di imparare, ed avevo anche la fortuna di essere parecchio intuitiva percui spesso non dovevo neppure usare i manuali, adesso sarà che ci vedo sempre peggio, già mi viene il voltastomaco all'idea di dover scaricare dalla rete un manuale, solo l'idea di leggere un pdf   oltre l'altra tonnellata di cose che volenti  o nolenti ci troviamo a leggere ogni giorno a monitor. Poi se un tempo potevo avere entusiasmo legato anche ad un concetto di durata, adesso so che già sarà obsoleto (tipo come capita anche col telefono che non ti permette di scaricare certe applicazioni, che sei obbligato a scaricare, perchè hai un telefono vecchio, pure se ha 4 anni).
Percui concedimi di provare un poca di emozione a fronte del calcio Balilla... ah per la cronaca, a me toccava trascinare le amiche quando venivamo invitate a giocarci, perchè uhhh nooo stiamo sedute come delle statue sul muretto a guardare, poi si divertivano pure loro.. ma che parto!!!


----------

